# Stirnlampe ?



## grundelfaenger (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine Stirnlampe empfehlen die Angeltauglich ist? Ist die Rotlichtfunktion sinnvoll die bei manchen Lampen dabei ist?


----------



## Knigge007 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Moin,


Rotlicht wird halt nicht so ne Scheuchwirkung haben wie normales Licht.

Ich selber hab mir eine für 6€ gekauft, die kann man umschalten von 2 LEDs auf 4 oder gar auf 8....hat halt kein Rotlicht...naja das reicht fürn Anfang, brauch noch 547.389 andere Dinge....


----------



## Notung (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach die Beste zum Angeln!!
http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p657_Petzl-Tactikka-XP.html

Gruß Marco


----------



## welsstipper (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

ach alles quatsch. ich habe meine erste bei uns im angelladen für 10 € gekauft inkl. akkus bzw. baterien, letzte woche waren bei penny welche im angebot für 2,99 € ohne baterien, da habe ich gleich 2 gekauft, die kannste umschalten on 2 - 4 oder 6 leds, das reicht vollkommen, sollst halt nicht mit der lampe direkt aufs wasser leuchten, aber das ist woll klar oder ? 

von daher das günstigste reicht vollkommen, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Lenneprofi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich benutze seit Jahren diese Stirnlampe von Petzl: http://www.amazon.de/Petzl-Stirnlampe-quot-Tikka-sup2/dp/B001KCE954
Das Teil ist sehr sparsam mit den Batterien und schön leicht.

Als mir das Ding vor einiger Seit unter die Kofferraummatte gerutscht war, habe ich mir im Angelladen einen Nachbau aus China für 10,-€ gekauft. Funktioniert genauso gut nur der Schalter geht so leicht, dass sie sich in der Tasche schon mal selbst einschaltet.

Im Prinzip kannst Du jede Lampe gebrauchen. Das Rotlicht ist zum Würmersuchen gedacht (weniger Scheuchwirkung). Nur wie schon gepostet, nicht aufs Wasser leuchten...


----------



## Knigge007 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ach alles quatsch. ich habe meine erste bei uns im angelladen für 10 € gekauft inkl. akkus bzw. baterien, letzte woche waren bei penny welche im angebot für 2,99 € ohne baterien, da habe ich gleich 2 gekauft, die kannste umschalten on 2 - 4 oder 6 leds, das reicht vollkommen, sollst halt nicht mit der lampe direkt aufs wasser leuchten, aber das ist woll klar oder ?
> 
> von daher das günstigste reicht vollkommen, jedenfalls für mich.





So seh ich das auch, ich sehe es nicht ein für ne Stirnlampe 50-70€ auszugeben....wenn ich sehe das jeder Angler ne Taschenlampe für max 5€ vom Discounter in seiner Box hat, muss man sich ernsthaft fragen für was die Stirnlampe dann an die 60€ kosten muss......das Geld was ich da spare steck ich lieber in nen vernünftigen Rutenfutteral da hab ich und meine Ruten mehr davon...oder kauf ne odentliche Rolle.....whatever....aber das sind Sachen wo ich persönlich nicht viel ausgebe.


Bei Ebay gibts nen Shop der hat DAM Stirnlampen die sonst auch um die 10€ kosten bei dem gehen se meist für 3,5-4,2€ weg, die werd ich mir wohl holen weil der noch mehr Sachen hat die ich gebrauchen kann.


Hier die DAM Stirnlampe: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270549128889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hab grad geschaut in dne Onlineshops kostet se wie gesagt ~10€, wenn man natürlich nur die Lampe braucht rentiert sichs nicht....


----------



## Lorenz (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Hi

Ich verwende eine Silva L2.Zwei Billigdinger für ein paar Euro habe ich auch noch als schnellen Ersatz wenn ich länger auf Tour bin (genauso wie eine Surefire G2,eine kleine Maglight und ausreichend Ersatzakkus).
*
Was hast du für Anforderungen?*
Ich fahre nachts mit dem Schlauchboot durch die Gegend,Angel relativ viel nachts,bin auch nachts auf fremden Gewässern unterwegs...ausserdem verwende ich sie zum nächtlichen Joggen (durch den Wald).



Ein Billigding tät mir definitiv nicht reichen!
*Es kann durchaus Sinn machen ein bisschen mehr zu investieren,damit man auch auf dem Kopf mehr Leuchtkraft (Tragekomfort,Zuverlässigkeit etc.) hat! 
Man muss halt wissen was man für Anforderungen hat!*


----------



## Meteraal (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Hab mir vor einigen Jahren eien Stirnlampe bei Tchibo gekauft und kann nur sagen TOP!! Hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen und hat bei einem geringen Stromverbrauch eine enorme Leuchtkraft. Muss jedes Jahr nur einmal die Batterien (3 Stück) wechseln, obwohl ich viel zu Nachtangeln gebrauche oder eben auch zum Tauwürmersuchen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Kommt drauf an wozu und wie oft man die Lampe einsetzt wie Lorenz schon gesagt hat. Ich brauche meine Stirnlampe(n) ~200 Mal im Jahr; sei es hier in Deutschland oder sonst irgendwo. Spätestens wenn man auf einem Boot ist "und mal schnell volle Leuchtkraft braucht", hat man mit den günstigen Modellen ein Problem.


----------



## zandertex (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Led Lenser H7,nie mehr eine andere.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## kelly.net (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

hi,
schau dir die mal an,
http://www.amazon.de/Energizer-Advanced-Scheinwerfer-inkl-Alkalibatterien/dp/B0022NHN4E/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1269694609&sr=1-19
die hab ich und bin super zufrieden!  klein leicht und günstig!


----------



## Ascanius (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Also ich bin auch ein Fan von der Petzl Takktika XP Adapt! Im grundegenommen tut es aber auch ein einfaches Gerät. Die frage ist auch immer ein wenig wie oft du die Kopflampe im Einsatz hast. Bei häufigen Einsätzen finde ich lohnt es sich schon ein etwas besseres Gerät zu kaufen. Bei Gelegentlichem Nachtangeln reicht auch ein 5€ Gerät völlig aus. Und die Rotlichtfunktion ist eher für alle Tauwurmjäger nützlich als zum Angeln. Greetz Asc


----------



## Wallace666 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Kann nur diese uneingeschränkt empfehlen, also ähnlich wie die von kelly.net empfohlene.

Energizer LED Strinlampe; 2xweiß 1xrot; 3xAAA
oder hier

Warum?
- Sehr hell (denn nicht die Anzahl der LEDs macht es, sondern deren Qualität)
- Rotlicht ist ab und zu sehr nützlich wenn man mal was sehen muss, aber die weißen LEDs einfach zu hell sind
- sehr lange Batterielebensdauer
- sehr leicht und dadurch auch lange Zeit angenehm zu tragen
- frei verstellbare Leuchteinheit, dadurch immer Licht wo man es braucht
- und im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbar

Die genannte DAM Lampe kenn ich auch, und muss sagen, das is nix. Zu schwer, zu unangenehm zu tragen, zu wenig Licht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



zandertex schrieb:


> Led Lenser H7,nie mehr eine andere.
> Grüße Zandertex



genau die! #6#6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Doch. Die H7R mit Eneloops.


----------



## Tino (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Die Rotlichtfunktion ist damit zu erklären,das dass menschliche Auge bei diesem Licht eine bessere Sehkraft hat.

Man sieht genauer im dunkeln z.B. beim Montagen fummeln oder Knoten machen usw.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Seit wann das denn?


----------



## LocalPower (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch, ich sehe es nicht ein für ne Stirnlampe 50-70€ auszugeben....wenn ich sehe das jeder Angler ne Taschenlampe für max 5€ vom Discounter in seiner Box hat, muss man sich ernsthaft fragen für was die Stirnlampe dann an die 60€ kosten muss.....



Für was? Kann ich dir sagen....für Leuchtkraft und optische sowie mechanische Qualität!
Ich hab den direkten Vergleich einer 7€ Billigfunzel :c und einer Zweibrüder Led Lenser H7 :l



zandertex schrieb:


> Led Lenser H7,nie mehr eine andere.
> Grüße Zandertex



So isses #h 

Wobei ich dazusagen muss, das ich die LedLenser ursprünglich zum geocachen ( im speziellen Nachtcache´s) gekauft hab. Aber die ist auch beim Nachtangeln äußerst empfehlenswert...fokussier- und dimmbar. Nie wieder ne andere Kopflampe....egal für was #h



Tino schrieb:


> Die Rotlichtfunktion ist damit zu erklären,das dass  menschliche Auge bei diesem Licht eine bessere Sehkraft hat.
> 
> Man sieht genauer im dunkeln z.B. beim Montagen fummeln oder Knoten  machen usw.



Das ist ja nunmal völliger Quark. 
Das Rotlicht ist einzig deswegen besser, weil die Augen nach Fummelei mit dem Rotlicht vieeel schneller auch im Dunkeln wieder halbwegs sehen können. Stichwort Hell-Dunkel-Adaption :m


----------



## jac (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich hab ne Petzl Myo XP.

Ursprünglich für´s radeln gekauft hab ich den Narren an dem Ding gefressen und hab sie mittlerweile auch beim abendlichen Angeln oder sonstigen lichtbedürftigen Aktionen am Mann.
Erstaunlich sparsam, wahnsinns Licht, dimmbar und durch den Diffusor bestens für den Nahbereich geignet.

Ist vieleicht etwas überdimensioniert für die Anglerei, aber ist halt einfach ein geiles Teil.


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



kelly.net schrieb:


> hi,
> schau dir die mal an,
> http://www.amazon.de/Energizer-Advanced-Scheinwerfer-inkl-Alkalibatterien/dp/B0022NHN4E/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1269694609&sr=1-19
> die hab ich und bin super zufrieden!  klein leicht und günstig!


Die Lampe kann ich auch empfelen. Hat nen Kumpel auch für die Küste. Klein ,leicht und sehr hell.Und für alle die Rotlicht brauchen.....ist auch vorhanden.
Ich persönlich hab mir letztes Jahr eine bei Penny gekauft,15 Euros teuer,hat ne 1WLuxenon LED , hat 2 Helligkeitsstufen und ist Wasserdicht.Kein Rotlicht oder Blinkfunktion-alles Blödsin...mehr braucht man nicht|wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (27. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Das Rotlicht ist einzig deswegen besser, weil die Augen nach Fummelei mit dem Rotlicht vieeel schneller auch im Dunkeln wieder halbwegs sehen können...


Wild und z.B. Tauwürmern sollen Rotlicht wohl nicht so gut warnehmen können!? Da müsste man mal nen Jäger fragen... |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Lenneprofi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf:

20 Angler - 20 Meinungen über die beste Lampe und jeder hat für seine spezielle Anforderung sicher recht.

Du wirst nicht dran vorbeikommen, dir Gedanken über deine Anforderungen zu machen. 

- Brauchst du eine Lampe für ein Boot ist eine hohe Leuchtkraft und Reichweite nötig (Ufer wiederfinden)
- Brauchst du die Lampe nur für den Fußweg zum Wasser und zum Montieren ist eine Reichweite von 10m genug aber eine hohe Lebensdauer und ein geringes Gewicht ratsam
- Zum Würmersuchen empfiehlt sich das Rotlicht (manche Leute montieren auch gerne damit - mir ist es zu dunkel)
- der Tragekomfort ergibt sich oft aus dem Gewicht - je mehr Batterien, desto schwerer
- Die Anzahl der LED's hat nicht viel mit der Lichtstärke zu tun, da ist die Qualität gefragt und Billigprodukte können die bei ihrem Preis gar nicht liefern

Ich hoffe, damit alle Antworten berücksichtigt zu haben...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Gefragt hat doch am Anfang ein Anderer ! |bigeyes


----------



## Lenneprofi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

ich meinte dich auch gar nicht...
habe nur den Passus "@Grundelfaenger" vergessen


----------



## Tino (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn?




Frag einen Optiker,der wirds dir bestätigen.


----------



## Erik_D (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



zandertex schrieb:


> Led Lenser H7,nie mehr eine andere.



^^ Dem schließe ich mich an! 
Und dann habe ich noch 'ne Ticca mit Rotlicht.



> Das Rotlicht ist einzig deswegen besser, weil die Augen nach Fummelei  mit dem Rotlicht vieeel schneller auch im Dunkeln wieder halbwegs sehen  können. Stichwort Hell-Dunkel-Adaption



Korrekt! Das ist auch der einzige Grund, warum diese Lampen den Rotlicht-Aufsatz haben.


----------



## Tino (28. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Das ist ja nunmal völliger Quark.
> Das Rotlicht ist einzig deswegen besser, weil die Augen nach Fummelei mit dem Rotlicht vieeel schneller auch im Dunkeln wieder halbwegs sehen können. Stichwort Hell-Dunkel-Adaption :m




Nur weil man was hört was man nicht kennt ist es noch lange nicht falsch.
Rede mal mit einem Optiker oder Augenarzt.

Dann bist auch du schlauer.


----------



## stroffel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Hi,
Petzl ist was Kopflampen für den Outdoor bereich angeht Marktführer und bietet sehr gute Qualität. Kommt halt drauf an wie oft man das Teil brauch und wie lange es halten soll.
Man muss berücksichtigen das man bei fast keiner LED Lampe die Birnen/LEDs wechseln kann wenn Sie kaputt sind und wie lange sie halten hängt von der Qualität der LEDs ab. Ich habe mit günstigen Modellen sowohl gute als auch sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht was die Lebensdauer der LEDs angeht.


----------



## pionier2511 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

http://www.recon-company.com/index.php/de_recon/silva-stirnlampe-l3-camouflage.html


Diese hier hab ich und mein Vater und mein Kumpel mir is sie mal runtergefallen auf n stein läufft immernoch meinem kumpel is das teilaauch schon ins wasser gefallen auch das macht sie mit und die batterien halten ewig lange .


----------



## wusel345 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich habe mir 3 Stück aus dem Penny-Markt gekauft, Stück für ca. 5 Euronen. War sogar letztes Jahr damit auf Höhlentour und hatte gutes und ausreichendes Licht. Auch die Batterien hielten fast einen ganzen Tag. Mir reichen die "billigen" Dinger.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Petzl und Marktführer? Sry, aber Petzl mag zwar Marktführer sein, aber in Sachen LED-Technik ist Petzl ja wohl eher hinten anzusiedeln wenn man sie mit Fenix, JetBeam, OLight, .. vergleicht. Petzl war mal das Nonplus-Ultra. Genauso wie MagLite, aber mittlerweile gibt es besseres.


----------



## Boendall (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Meine Stirnlampe war irgendein Werbegeschenk von einem Angelversand und langt mir.


----------



## Schleie! (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich war auch lange auf der Suche nach einer guten Lampe, nachdem ich nun in 10 Jahren meine 4. zerlegt habe.
Hängengeblieben bin ich nun bei dieser:
http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7.php?id=h7
Und ich kann dir eines sagen - so ne Kopflampe haste noch nie gesehn.
Man kann sie breitflächig, oder gezielt auf einen Punk einstellen, dazu hat sie eine stufenlose Dimmfunktion. Auf maximale Leistung hat das Teil 140Lumen. Also dieses Ding is echt der Hammer. Und zudem ist sie total klein und leicht, aber man kommt an alle Schalter/hebel ohne Probleme leicht ran.
Ich hab dafür 35€ inkl Versand neu bezahlt und ich finde, dass sie das Geld allemal wert ist.


----------



## m-spec (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich plädiere auch für die hier schon öfters angesprochene H7 LedLenser. Habe sie jetzt knapp ein Jahr im Einsatz und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen.


----------



## stroffel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

@Christian36
OK in sachen Helligkeit gibt es sicherlich einige die Hersteller die Petzel toppen. Petzel sind halt klassische Outdoor Lampen die es z.B. nur mit Kunsstoff gehäuse gibt weil das Leichter ist als Metall was z.B. für Rucksacktouren wichtig ist. Ich nehme meine LED lampen auch für Gebirgs Touren und da spielt Wetterfestigkeit, Lebenszeit und Gewicht eben eine große Rolle. 
Die von Dir genannten Marken sind aber auf jeden Fall auch Top, Dank Metallgehäuse stabiler und heller. Allerdings ziehen die dann teilweise heftig saft! Die Normalen LED lampen egal ob Billig oder Marken Lampe haben in der Regel Batterie Lebenszeiten von um die 100 stunden das bedeutet dass man sich für den Urlaub oder die Komplette Saison keine Gedanken um ersatz batterien machen muss. Bei den Hochleistungslampen sinkt die Leuchtdauer teilweise in den einstelligen stunden bereich. Wenn man die Lampe außer zum Angeln noch in anderen Bereichen einsetzen will muss man sich halt überlegen welche kriteien für die Lampe sonst noch wichtig sind.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich hab für meine Kopflampen zwei Sätze Eneloops und die haben bisher immer gereicht (auch für zwei Wochen Italien).


----------



## Wallace666 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Die Frage bleibt doch immer, wieviel Licht wird benötigt. Zweibrüder hat unbestritten gute Lampen, aber brauch man diese (im Angelbereich) überhaupt? Was mich besonders an der Zweibrüder stört ist das separate Batteriefach, damit schlafen bzw. gemütlich den Kopf in den Stuhl hauen ist nicht so toll.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Lieber haben und nicht brauchen als brauchen und nicht haben.


----------



## Janbr (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

ZUm Thema Rotlicht(viertel):



> Erst mal zum Sehvorgang an sich.
> Das Licht dringt durch die Hornhaut in die vordere Augenkammer, wird durch die Iris reguliert, an der Linse gebrochen und gelangt dann durch den Glaskörper an die Netzhaut (Retina).
> Diese besteht aus Photorezeptoren, *Zapfen* für das Farbsehen und genaue Abbildungen, und *Stäbchen* für Wahrnehmen von Hell und Dunkel und Bewegungen. Die Rezeptoren geben ihre Wahrnehmungen über Neuronen an den Sehnerv weiter.
> Im Zentrum der Netzhaut, direkt gegenüber dem Mittelpunkt der Pupille, befindet sich der *gelbe Fleck*, der Punkt des schärfsten Sehens. Er enthällt den Großteil der auf der Netzhaut vorhandenen Zapfen.
> ...


----------



## Schleie! (30. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Was mich besonders an der Zweibrüder stört ist das separate Batteriefach, damit schlafen bzw. gemütlich den Kopf in den Stuhl hauen ist nicht so toll.



Also ich hab noch nie mit einer Stirnlampe geschlafen.
Ich trage auch oftmals eine Mütze, und da die Kopflampe drauf. Beims chlafen lass ich die Lampe auf der Mütze und lege diese auf den Tisch. Beim aufstehen nur schnell Mütze aufsetzen und alles ist sofort optimal am richtigen Platz. Selbst wenn du mit der Lampe schläfst, du musst sie sowieso erstmal wieder richtig rum drehen ect, also das is finde ich kein Kritikpunkt. Und bevor ich irgendwie was abbreche oder so im Schlaf, lieber ganz runter.
Der Vorteil davon ist ja auch, dass ich die Kopflampe total ausgeglichen am Kopf trage, nirgends drückt etwas oder hängt zu sehr. Bei den meisten haste ja voll die Belastung vorne, wo eben die Lampe sitzt und da tut nach ein paar Stunden auch schonmal die Stirn drücken


----------



## Janbr (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Mal ersnthaft, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Nachtsichtgeraeten (Restlichverstaerkern) beim Angeln gesammelt?

Die DInger kosten ja auch nicht mehr die Welt (150 - 200 Euro). Hier in den USA sind die wohl ziemlich beliebt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## chiefler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Ich habe zum Thema Rotlicht vor allem die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich im Vergleich zu dem "normalen" Weißlicht, nicht Sekunden nach dem Einschalten von Schwärmen von Mücken attackiert werde und in Ruhe eine Montage knüpfen kann. 

Bin seit letztem Jahr stolzer Besitzer einer Petzl Tikka XP 2 - Von Leuchtkraft und Ausdauer total begeistert.


----------



## firemirl (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Moinsen,

dann schmeiße ich mal noch'n Modell auf den Markt, für welches ich mich entschieden habe.

*Chub Sat-A-Lite SL 100*

http://www.google.de/product_url?q=...vfXwOrwvIkJfkAAAAAAAAAAA&gl=de&hl=de&sa=title

Super klein und kompakt. Weiße LED + Rotlicht und was den Preis angeht meiner Meinung schön in der Mitte zwischen zu teuer und Billigschrot.
Hatte die letzten 5 Jahre sage und schreibe 6 verschiedene Lampen der 5-10 € Klasse und die sind mit Masse alle im Allerwertesten.


----------



## Boendall (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Mal ersnthaft, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Nachtsichtgeraeten (Restlichverstaerkern) beim Angeln gesammelt?
> 
> Die DInger kosten ja auch nicht mehr die Welt (150 - 200 Euro). Hier in den USA sind die wohl ziemlich beliebt.
> 
> ...


 
War beim Bundesheer als Aufklärer oft genug damit unterwegs und kann mir nicht vorstellen, ein Nachtsichtgerät beim Fischen zu verwenden. 
http://www.nachtsichtgeraete.com/html/bvs-8.html

Ein Restlichtverstärker nützt einem kaum was, wenns zappenduster ist. Ausserdem wird es auf Dauer irrsinnig anstrengend für die Augen (zumindest mit dem Modell). Ich glaube ein wirklich gutes Nachtsichtgerät ist für Privatpersonen nicht zweckmässig, da der Preis den Nutzen bei weitem übersteigt.


----------



## Janbr (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

@Boendall

Ich bin Fliegenfischer, also die falsche Zielgruppe, aber hier in den USA scheint es sehr viele Angler zu geben die mit Nachtsichgeraet unterweg sind.

Ueber den Tragekomfort der Geraete hier kann ich nicht viel sagen. Sie kosten so zwischen 120 - 500 Euro.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2010)

*AW: Stirnlampe ?*

Auf dem Boot bei Nacht könnte ich mir eine Nachtsichtbrille bzw. Restlichtverstärker als ganz brauchbar vorstellen.


----------

